# Solar skull



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My first online prop experiment....
Haunt Type: Display

Goal: Create skull and torso on bamboo posts to line pathway. 6 on pole, 2 mounted to wall. SOLAR POWER

Items:
Bucky Skulls (ACC)
Cast Foam Torso
Corpsing supplies (Latex, Pantyhouse, paint, hair)
bamboo $5.00 WalMart
Westinghouse Tahiti solar lights. Sams or Costco $55.00
So far so good, I opened the solar light panel and there is about 6 inches of extra wire. The battery insert fits easily into the skull. The solar panel is glued to the casing. Probably will trim that down.
Will be easy to mount the panel to the back of the skull.


































I will need to drill out the eyes on the skull.

Next step will be to cast a torso....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Items:
> Bucky Skulls (ACC)
> Cast Foam Torso
> Corpsing supplies (Latex, Pantyhouse, paint, hair)
> ...


Never having to put batteries in your skull... PRICELESS!

Nice work!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Any suggestions would be appreciated. You guys (& Gals) are the masters...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, FE prefers boas while he works....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great idea. Haunting that's not hard on the environment. Cool.


I would drill out the eyes as well.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Boas...ay? Are we talking snakes or feathers or both?

I wish I was being green smart on purpose. I just didn't want to deal with batteries or cords....


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

That's a clever idea. I can see leaving those out year round.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very well done. as for the eyes, be careful not to drill too much out. start small and make it bigger until your happy, testing it in the dark as you go along....whenever I'm cutting out eye sockets in skulls i do that


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I would have went big to start.....You saved buckys head.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

no comment


----------

